# Pleco picking on my goldfish



## Poeticy (Aug 27, 2008)

I have two goldfish in my tank for 2 years now. And the pleco has been in the tank for almost a year. The pleco is about 3.5". 

Earlier I noticed that the pleco was sitting rather close to my orange goldfish, Bubba. Then I noticed that he was munching on him! I've never seen him do this in the past. I immediately pulled out the pleco and now Bubba is looking a little ragged. This just happened today. The pleco is not bothering the other goldfish at all

What will happen to the goldfish? Will he recover? I am worried to put the pleco back in the tank. 
Below are two photos of what my fish looks like now. 
As of right now, Bubba is just sitting in one spot and hasn't swam around at all. He looks as though he is gasping for air, and at times he seems to be leaning over a bit. I'm worried. :-(


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm sorry to say this Poeticy, but your little friend was probably sick before hand & the Pleco was just taking advantage of him 
From looking at the pictures, and seeing the red striping in his tale, he probably has Septicemia as well as secondary infections  And now that his slime layer is compromised, he's open to other problems. 
Give him a good water change, add some Melafix and get a good full spectrum antibiotic such as Doxycycline or Oxytetracycline. If you can get him to eat, add some of the antibiotic to his food. You can get it in a jell form as well as powder.
http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/fins.html
Good luck, I'll hope for the best


----------



## goldfishbetta (May 10, 2009)

Common Plecos are know to eat the slime coat off Of Goldfish. Your fish will probably die, sorry :sad:


----------



## TheOtherNewGuy (May 4, 2009)

sorry about your goldfish bud. but def heard of plecos eating fish. kinda nuts they seem mostly peaceful but i guess if any fish is hungry its gunna eat rite?


----------

